# ICF/SIP does anyone live in a DIY home?



## Mcompton1973 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am looking at ways to build my own home. We have 40 acres, have the homesite picked out. Working on well and septic by spring. I looked at some of the ICF blocks, and they appear to be safe for a DIY build. Has anyone done that? 

What other methods have people used for DIY?

I have considered cordwood, but I dont have that much cedar around our property. Its all hardwoods which as I understand it are not great. 

My wife is totally against the adobe type houses (rammed earth, straw bale etc)

Right now we are leadning towards having someone erect a metal building shell and just doing most everything else from there, but I can see some serious advantages in the ICF vs metal.

Apreciate any insite....


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd strongly recommend taking a class in or volunteering on someone else's project before committing to or tackling any building method...  Visit the end result home too and see if it's what you'd want to live in.

Sounds like you guys have your hands full. I've built several places (pole, stick frame and underground kit) and it's a fun, if tiring, process. We're having a contractor do our next (and, God willing, last) one.  

Best wishes for yours!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

If you fill in your location in the upper right hand corner you will be able to get some better info. for the conditions in your specific area. Different building methods are different according to the region conditions.


----------



## Mcompton1973 (Mar 17, 2013)

I updated. I live south of Tulsa OK

I do not plan to do anything right away, just looking into where to focus my efforts and study.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

ICFs are OK -technically, your insulation should be as far outside the wall system as possible for performance; an ICF still has what are called 'thermal bridges' which would be the concrete webbing that connects the inside and outside faces of the block that thermal energy can travel through.

Honestly, I would just go with CMU and rigid foam laminated to the exterior - then finish it however you want...assuming masonry is the way you want to go.

SIPs are a good DIY system - you can put up large sections very quickly, and accuracy is not nearly as difficult or necessary as masonry or framing. They are about 20-25% more energy efficient, and go up about twice as fast. They are stronger than stick framing, but not as strong as masonry.


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't be so quick to look for an alternative to stick built. For our home, we essentially hired out to get us a "shell" and did much of the inside work ourselves. 

Here is the link to our project:http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/homestead-construction/487777-our-northwoods-homestead.html


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

We live in an ICF green built home (as best possible), solar powered, wood heated (for the most part) and solar hot water.

None of these seemed to be DIY projects unless you have worked extensively with each component. I was on-site almost everyday for the build, dealt with every contractor, and resolved the millions of decisions that occur when building a "unique" style home. Each of the trades, and especially the ICF guys, told me it took MANY builds to get familiarity with all the complexities that can and will arise.

This is not to say "don't do it"; this is to say do your homework and maybe ask to observe or volunteer at an ICF build or 10! ICF is expensive if you are delayed and the trucks show up (didn't happen to us but heard horror stories). It is quicker than stick built but you need all the trades to understand the wall structure and TIMING.

We have a straight metal roof to cut costs, solar engineered overhang to allow for and control passive solar summer and winter. Again, all of this takes calculations galore. 

A really helpful ICF and other building issues web forum is "greenbuildingtalk.com" (Mods if not allowed to post please remove). Their ICF people are great. But you do HAVE to read the back questions before asking the same one over and over (i.e. "how much will it cost", "which ICFs to use" and such) for them to take you seriously.

Another basice help site with great links, http://www.designbasics.com/altcon/insulated-concrete-forms.asp

Hope this helps. SG


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I wanted to do CMU with rebar and concrete infill, with rigid board outside...but am leaning now more toward ICF, despite losing direct air contact with the thermal mass.

I won't be actively building until I am about 62...and ICF block stacking I can survive...not so sure about the CMUs!


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

Have you thought about poured walls with plywood forms? Similar to ICF, but much more cost effective.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is a link to a kit, you would be able to find people to do this for you or you could probably do it yourself, depending on your ability. It says they start at 19,500.

http://www.redstonehomekits.com/home_kits.php


----------

